# Bosco



## 4085

I am lucky enough, to have taken possession of one of these. To give it its full title, Bosco Sorrento one group. It came via Coffeechap (of course) from forum member Bubbajevegas (Chris). In a team effort Callum was kind enough to bring it up to me and install it. It is a dipper lever, 6 litre boiler and has the infamous steam driven cup warmer. Although the machine has already been well documented, here is a couple of snaps


----------



## drude

Hah - the bosco with the bosco group. Congratulations - I had the last shot off that before Dave sold it to bubbajvegas at Rave and that was what started my desire to own a lever machine. Very nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Bosco is a fantastic machine. I'm surprised that Dave didn't take it back and keep it for himself.


----------



## Soll

Very jealous David, looks great


----------



## El carajillo

What has Buba gone for now ?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice machine


----------



## 4085

El carajillo said:


> What has Buba gone for now ?


I believe he sold his espresso gear in favour of a brewed set up though I know no more than that


----------



## coffeechap

El carajillo said:


> What has Buba gone for now ?


Brewed coffee!


----------



## 7493

Nice! Jealous!


----------



## aaronb

Is this the one that was original from Londinium and has had a few forum owners now?

looks very beautiful!


----------



## 4085

It was but apart from Dave and Chris no one else has had it


----------



## glevum

love this Bosco. True Napoli lever. Remind me, a dipper mean a warming flush?


----------



## Yes Row

coffeechap said:


> Brewed coffee!


Hmmm, I think I know that feeling.

Brewed...the force is strong


----------



## 4085

glevum said:


> love this Bosco. True Napoli lever. Remind me, a dipper mean a warming flush?


Not exactly. If I understand it correctly, the group draws its water straight from the boiler. To counteract this, there is a reservoir in-between and if the machine is left idle, then the routine is to take off the pf, pull a flush of about a cup full, which means by the time you have prepared for the shot, the group head is back up to temp.


----------



## johnealey

Nice lever!

Conti is a dipper design as well so do a warming flush the same if it has been sitting idle for more than 30 minutes.

Looking forward to hearing how you get on.

John


----------



## ronsil

Arn't we all!!!. However a nice looking Machine & wish you well with it.

Ron


----------



## Thecatlinux

Lovely lever

If you get time could you do a video showing off the cup warmer plz


----------



## Mrboots2u

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


>


Thanks I have seen this one many times before , I find it difficult to understand what the guy in the video is saying though, he talks to fast and has a funny accent I think he is probably an Italian living in Cornwall or something !

i just wanted to see it again , thanks any way mrboots


----------



## 4085

Thecatlinux said:


> Lovely lever
> 
> If you get time could you do a video showing off the cup warmer plz


There you go


----------



## coffeechap

I prefer this one


----------



## Milanski

Sounds like Dutch to me


----------



## Jason1wood

Seemed to struggle with pulling the lever down.

Maybe time to renew that gym membership!!!!!

Beautiful machine but way ahead of my skill set.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> There you go


I can't get that to work..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Only works if you have a lever


----------



## Thecatlinux

@dfk41 Has anyone told you that you sound like ringo

welcome back again! to the wonderful world of levers .


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> I prefer this one


At least I can understand this chap ,


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> I can't get that to work..


Just click it and it hyperlinks you off to Photobucket, unless your browser is set to ignore pop ups


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Just click it and it hyperlinks you off to Photobucket, unless your browser is set to ignore pop ups


It goes there,,, it just never plays when after it arrives


----------



## 7493

Mrboots2u said:


> It goes there,,, it just never plays when after it arrives


I have the same problem...


----------



## GCGlasgow

It's working now for me


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> It goes there,,, it just never plays when after it arrives


Just for you


----------



## iroko

Very nice.


----------



## NickR

That really is a nice machine, surely a keeper?


----------



## 4085

I had been going to keep the Nota! I cannot see this going anywhere for some time......what would I move to?


----------



## 7493

David, you've had a number of levers including an L1, if I remember correctly. Your thoughts on the relative merits of these would be most welcome.


----------



## drude

dfk41 said:


> I had been going to keep the Nota! I cannot see this going anywhere for some time......what would I move to?


Sage DB


----------



## 4085

Rob666 said:


> David, you've had a number of levers including an L1, if I remember correctly. Your thoughts on the relative merits of these would be most welcome.


I will do that but not just yet. I have not had the Bosco long enough to learn its strengths and weakness, but I am sure it will not take me long!


----------



## 4085

drude said:


> Sage DB


already had one.....took me 3 days to realise my bigoted attitude could never make it work......actually thats not true. At the time I only drank Java Jampit and it absolutely mullered it no matter what I did......perhaps I did not try very hard but there you go!


----------



## Jon

dfk41 said:


> already had one.....took me 3 days to realise my bigoted attitude could never make it work......actually thats not true. At the time I only drank Java Jampit and it absolutely mullered it no matter what I did......perhaps I did not try very hard but there you go!


Were you using the highly acclaimed Sage grinder with it though?


----------



## 4085

Jon said:


> Were you using the highly acclaimed Sage grinder with it though?


Nope, even I am not that stupid! I had a choice at that time from a K8, K10 and Mythos.....equally bad in each one


----------



## aaronb

dfk41 said:


> I had been going to keep the Nota! I cannot see this going anywhere for some time......what would I move to?


kees van der westen


----------



## 4085

aaronb said:


> kees van der westen


KVdW do not interest me....there has to be some sort of reality check when running a machine in the home. The Bosco is bad enough at a 6 litre boiler.....although in fairness the boiler does not seem to be constantly kicking in once at working temp unlike other machines I have had that cycyle every 60 seconds or so.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

aaronb said:


> kees van der westen


Slayer.


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Slayer.


Is that a cowboy film?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

More slasher thriller genre, I think.


----------



## MarkyP

What a beast of a machine that is!

Will look forward to your thoughts...


----------



## bubbajvegas

great to see her getting some continued love...hell of a machine and outstanding coffee paired with the mythos


----------



## onluxtex

I have insulated the boiler of my Bosco with two layers of industrial felt insulation.

It saves about 30% power consumption.


----------



## Balthazar B

onluxtex said:


> I have insulated the boiler of my Bosco with two layers of industrial felt insulation.
> 
> It saves about 30% power consumption.
> View attachment 26294
> View attachment 26295


Very nice, onluxtex. Is that wool felt, and if so, does it emit any odours when the machine is hot? Also, for the end pieces, did you unfasten the pipes to install them, or simply slice in from the ends to open holes for the piping?


----------



## onluxtex

I did not unfasten the boiler. I just made a template before I cut the felt.

It was smelling just the first day.

The wool felt ist better than Armaflex HT. The Armaflex will start crumbling with the years.


----------



## 7493

onluxtex said:


> I did not unfasten the boiler. I just made a template before I cut the felt.
> 
> It was smelling just the first day.
> 
> The wool felt ist better than Armaflex HT. The Armaflex will start crumbling with the years.


The wool felt is a much better idea than the Armaflex. Just so long as the machine is in regular use. Otherwise you have the moth problem to contend with.







(I am half serious...)


----------



## onluxtex

I was crazy enough to buy the one with two groups. It´s running about 16h a day.


----------



## onluxtex

I was not too happy with the industrial polishing of my Boscos front cover. Now the surface is chromed, It looks very nice and the colour and shining fits very good to the lever groups.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's a beautiful shiny beast.


----------



## iroko

Very bling.


----------

